# Medicare annual wellness



## 01085585 (Jul 28, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 I have a question;

A provider sees a Medicare patient for a workman's comp followup visit (neck injury). The patient also has multiple medical problems (hypertension, hyperlipidema, diabetes) and these problems are addressed, rx written, labs ordered and done. Finally, the Medicare wellness visit it completed. All 3 visits are documented appropriately and could "stand alone". Is it correct to bill workman;s comp, the Medicare wellness visit, and the level 4 office visit with a modifer? SUch as this:
Bill W/c
99214- 723.1, e849.3
Bill medicare
99214, 25, 401.9,250.00,272.4
g0438- v70.0


----------



## gail (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks appropriately billed; just be sure the components of the G0438 are fully met---all the referrals, careplan, and list of other docs treating the patient---sometimes this gets overlooked!


----------

